# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Attribuzione codice fiscale per un associazione

## Il Gabbiano

Save a tutti,
dovrei richiedere il codice fiscale per un'associazione, so che va presentata agli sportelli dell'Ade e non si può presentare telematicamente...dove si può reperire il modello, lo hanno solo all'Ade? ho fatto una ricerca e pare che il modello si chiami (o si chiamasse) AA5/5, è LUI O NON E' LUI? 
oppure si utilizzano il normale modello AA7 che si utilizza per la partita iva? 
Bisogna allegare l'atto costitutivo? Può presentarlo un delegato che non ha la rappresentanza dell'associazione?

----------


## shailendra

> Save a tutti,
> dovrei richiedere il codice fiscale per un'associazione, so che va presentata agli sportelli dell'Ade e non si può presentare telematicamente...dove si può reperire il modello, lo hanno solo all'Ade? ho fatto una ricerca e pare che il modello si chiami (o si chiamasse) AA5/5, è LUI O NON E' LUI? 
> oppure si utilizzano il normale modello AA7 che si utilizza per la partita iva? 
> Bisogna allegare l'atto costitutivo? Può presentarlo un delegato che non ha la rappresentanza dell'associazione?

  Il modello si ritira solo all'ADE (o magari su qualche sito che si occupa di associazioni) ed è quello per la domanda di attribuzione codice fiscale per soggetti diversi dalle persone fisiche.
Bisogna allegare atto costitutivo e statuto.
Può essere presentato da un delegato fornito di delega e carta identità del presidente dell'associazione

----------


## Contabile

> il modello, lo hanno solo all'Ade?

  Modello richiesta codice fiscale

----------


## Il Gabbiano

Grazie, siete mitici!

----------

